# Hệ thống Trường Mầm non Quốc Tế Worldkids - Chào mừng cơ sở mới tại PHÚ MỸ HƯNG



## thanhdanh7724 (29/1/21)

Hệ thống Trường Mầm non Quốc Tế Worldkids - Chào mừng cơ sở mới tại PHÚ MỸ HƯNG Vẫn tiếp tục là công trình đạt chuẩn xanh Lotus, không gian rộng rãi thoáng mát và khu vui chơi ngoài trời ngập sắc xanh giúp bé hòa nhập với thiên nhiên. Worldkids 7 gây ấn tượng mạnh mẽ với Phụ Huynh từ lần đầu tham quan. Với hệ đào tạo Song Ngữ,  tin rằng Worldkids sẽ là môi trường phát triển toàn diện cho các bé nhỏ, và cũng là nơi phụ huynh an tâm trao gửi niềm tin! 
-----------------------------------------------------
​Bài Viết: Hệ thống Trường Mầm non Song ngữ Quốc Tế WIS - Chào mừng cơ sở mới WIS Phú Mỹ Hưng




-----------------------------------------------------
Hệ thống trường mầm non Worldkids​WORLDKIDS 1 (Tạm ngưng hoạt động từ ngày 01/01/2021 và chuyển sang cơ sở mới)
Địa chỉ: 10/3 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, P.DaKao, Q.1, TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: (028) 73 00 55 99 ext:1 Hotline:0909 89 77 22
WORLDKIDS 2
Địa chỉ: 616/36A Lê Đức Thọ, P.15, Q.Gò Vấp, TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: (028) 73 00 55 99 ext:2 Hotline:0909 164 160
WORLDKIDS 3
(WIS1) Địa chỉ: 616/36B Lê Đức Thọ, P.15, Q.Gò Vấp, TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: (028) 73 00 55 99 ext:3 Hotline:0909 940 160
WORLDKIDS 4
Địa chỉ: 730/18 Lê Đức Thọ, P.15, Q.Gò Vấp, TP.Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: (028) 73 00 55 99 ext:4 Hotline:0909 77 81 80
WORLDKIDS 5/ WIS2
Địa chỉ: 697 Lê Trọng Tấn, P.Bình Hưng Hòa, Q. Bình Tân, TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: (028) 73 00 55 99 ext:5 Hotline:0909 33 90 84
WORLDKIDS 6
Địa chỉ: B0.08 Fresca Riverside, Đường số 6, P.Bình Chiểu, Q.Thủ Đức, TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: (028) 73 00 55 99 ext:6 Hotline:0902 451 246
WORLDKIDS 7 (WIS3)
Địa chỉ: L0.03 C/cư Happy Valley, P. Tân Phong, Quận 7, TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: (028) 73 00 55 99 ext:7 Hotline:090 11 989 44
Website: https://worldkids.edu.vn
Fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/MamNonWorldkids
Email: info@worldkids.edu.vn/info@wis.edu.vn
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3k-MkeXPsK8rX-KOCBSafw
Hotline: 0901198944
Phụ huynh góp ý: 1900 63 64 17
#worldkids #truongmamnon


----------

